# Biceps workout



## sarpdaltaban (Aug 6, 2022)

I am training my biceps with 4 sets per 3 days a week. I am in a struggle between choosing one of them:
a) 4 sets of dumbbell hammer curl
b) 2 sets of dumbbell hammer curl + 2 sets of Incline Dumbbell Curls
Which one better stimulates the biceps growth, within 12 reps + last set drop?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

🤦🏻


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Post a physique pic


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 6, 2022)

Is this tedmedz? Trying to grow them arms?


----------



## eazy (Aug 6, 2022)

sarpdaltaban said:


> Which one better stimulates the biceps growth



How much do you bench, ohp?

How many pullups can you do?


----------



## sarpdaltaban (Aug 6, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Is this tedmedz? Trying to grow them arms?


I dunno what tedmedz is but yes I'm tryna grow my arms. For triceps I'm workin out skull crushers but for biceps I'm stuck in btw.


----------



## sarpdaltaban (Aug 6, 2022)

eazy said:


> How much do you bench, ohp?
> 
> How many pullups can you do?


80kg 10 reps bench
12 reps pull up with full ROM


----------



## eazy (Aug 6, 2022)

sarpdaltaban said:


> 80kg 10 reps bench
> 12 reps pull up with full ROM


how much do you weigh? how tall are you? post a pic.

freedom units.


----------



## sarpdaltaban (Aug 6, 2022)

eazy said:


> how much do you weigh? how tall are you? post a pic.
> 
> freedom units.


Why do you guys keep requestin a pic? 183cm tall, 70 kg, %20 fat. Not a perfect physic and I've asked a simple question.


----------



## eazy (Aug 6, 2022)

sarpdaltaban said:


> This is a body buildin forum huh


yes and it's not weird that I want to see how you've done at building your body so far.



sarpdaltaban said:


> Don't worry about my pic


I'm not. You're 6ft 150lbs worried about biceps.


----------



## sarpdaltaban (Aug 6, 2022)

eazy said:


> yes and it's not weird that I want to see how you've done at building your body so far.
> 
> 
> I'm not. You're 6ft 150lbs worried about biceps.


Keep your words and assumptions for yourself.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 6, 2022)

sarpdaltaban said:


> Keep your words and assumptions for yourself.


Usually, you don't want to be rude asking for free advice.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

I asked for a pic to see if you even need to focus on a body part to bring up. 
You need just Focus on everything get as strong as possible. 
You don’t have lagging body parts you have an undeveloped body


----------



## eazy (Aug 6, 2022)

sarpdaltaban said:


> Keep your words and assumptions for yourself.


what exactly did I assume? 

you told me your height and weight didn't assume anything there.

 and asked how to 



> stimulate the biceps growth


----------



## sarpdaltaban (Aug 6, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Usually, you don't want to be rude asking for free advice.


And usually, you don't expect somebody to make up assumptions in such a way that

"
I'm not. You're 6ft 150lbs worried about biceps.

You want a suntan but you're standing in the moonlight.

You're not getting a tan so you spend hundreds of dollars on specialty suntan lotion.

" by eazy.

I've asked a simple question and eazy started drifting around his ego.

Anyway, do you guys have any useful answer to this question? _Last recall. _Otherwise this forum seems as it it nothing but full of waffling.


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2022)

Oh boy, this is going to go well. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 6, 2022)

sarpdaltaban said:


> And usually, you don't expect somebody to make up assumptions in such a way that
> 
> "
> You want a suntan but you're standing in the moonlight.
> ...


If you want an answer specifically tailored to your needs you need to be forthcoming with your stats. The answer varies greatly from some like me who is Obese and underdeveloped to someone who already has a great foundation and is trying to take to the next level. 

There was no ego in any of these posts. They were just trying to gather information until you were rude.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

sarpdaltaban said:


> And usually, you don't expect somebody to make up assumptions in such a way that
> 
> "
> I'm not. You're 6ft 150lbs worried about biceps.
> ...


Yes and we’ve given it. 
You need to get stronger all over.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

You know what I’m doing for biceps per week right now? 1 exercise on 1 day and I’m beating the fuck out of it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

sarpdaltaban said:


> Keep your words and assumptions for yourself.


*SHUT*
*THE 
FUCK*
*UP!!!!*


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

sarpdaltaban said:


> And usually, you don't expect somebody to make up assumptions in such a way that
> 
> "
> I'm not. You're 6ft 150lbs worried about biceps.
> ...


Oh please don’t leave. What will we do without you.


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 6, 2022)

sarpdaltaban said:


> Keep your words and assumptions for yourself.


Eat shit then.. Eazy has made one of the best transformations on the board and is taking time to try and help your dumbass


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 6, 2022)

sarpdaltaban said:


> I am training my biceps with 4 sets per 3 days a week. I am in a struggle between choosing one of them:
> a) 4 sets of dumbbell hammer curl
> b) 2 sets of dumbbell hammer curl + 2 sets of Incline Dumbbell Curls
> Which one better stimulates the biceps growth, within 12 reps + last set drop?


Chin-ups.


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 6, 2022)

Upside down reverse unilateral dumbell curls or you ain’t gonna grow bro


----------



## eazy (Aug 6, 2022)

don't forget the tricep kickbacks



https://imgur.com/keJ7RJH


----------



## snake (Aug 6, 2022)

Biceps 3x/ week and I'm assuming you're also doing back work? That's a recipe for overtraining and possibly an injury.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

snake said:


> Biceps 3x/ week and I'm assuming you're also doing back work? That's a recipe for overtraining and possibly an injury.


Honestly I doubt he’s pushing hard enough to make overtrain


----------



## Dex (Aug 6, 2022)

sarpdaltaban said:


> Why do you guys keep requestin a pic? 183cm tall, 70 kg, %20 fat. Not a perfect physic and I've asked a simple question.


6ft 154lbs at 20% bodyfat? I don't know if that is possible.


----------



## snake (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Honestly I doubt he’s pushing hard enough to make overtrain


My bad, I always assume people push their workouts.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 6, 2022)

snake said:


> My bad, I always assume people push their workouts.


Oh Snake. You with your heart of gold.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

snake said:


> My bad, I always assume people push their workouts.


They’re never the ones that ask how to train biceps


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 6, 2022)

sarpdaltaban said:


> I dunno what tedmedz is but yes I'm tryna grow my arms. For triceps I'm workin out skull crushers but for biceps I'm stuck in btw.


you need to do tricep kickbacks bro. also, just work on reps and getting a pump. the pump is the best for growing quality muscle.
Ima go crush some candy now. Toodles.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 6, 2022)

3x a week???

Dumb-ass...


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> 3x a week???
> 
> Dumb-ass...


Thank you for all of your contributions. 
You forgot to talk about election fraud, Covid or libtards


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Thank you for all of your contributions.
> You forgot to talk about election fraud, Covid or libtards


Also the brown people.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Also the brown people.


But not the good ones cause he ain’t no racist


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Aug 7, 2022)

sarpdaltaban said:


> And usually, you don't expect somebody to make up assumptions in such a way that
> 
> "
> I'm not. You're 6ft 150lbs worried about biceps.
> ...


EGO ???  you just pissed off the local Priest with that one buddy hahahahaah.

 Mr Eazy is one of the most respectful genuine hardest working people i've met. 

I don't think the man has an ego. 

You really are an idiot.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 9, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Also the brown people.


Shit I guess I better toss the girl. She's brown 🤷


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 9, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Shit I guess I better toss the girl. She's brown 🤷


I knew it!

Next you’ll be preachin’ yer desegregation fancy talk and wantin’ them kind ta vote.

God damned communism is what it is.

Ding ol’ damn dere ding old dang old.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 9, 2022)

Gotta get me a nice ol fashioned white Christian girl. Who does what she's told


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 9, 2022)

Maybe I'm just a dirty race traitor🤷


----------



## Alex Rathbone (Aug 9, 2022)

sarpdaltaban said:


> I am training my biceps with 4 sets per 3 days a week. I am in a struggle between choosing one of them:
> a) 4 sets of dumbbell hammer curl
> b) 2 sets of dumbbell hammer curl + 2 sets of Incline Dumbbell Curls
> Which one better stimulates the biceps growth, within 12 reps + last set drop?


i'm doing 4 sets of dumbbell hammer curl too, it's pretty hard for me at the beginning


----------



## Brayn (Aug 22, 2022)

How much do you bench?


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 22, 2022)

Brayn said:


> How much do you bench?


More than some, less than others.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 22, 2022)

Just start having sex with heavy women. You won’t need biceps workout if you’re throwing them around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Just start having sex with heavy women. You won’t need biceps workout if you’re throwing them around
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta be careful you’re gonna have these older guys breaking hips and tearing pecs


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Gotta be careful you’re gonna have these older guys breaking hips and tearing pecs



Lmao good point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oml (Sep 7, 2022)

Last thing I want to be is a cunt.. But, 6ft and 75kg… I can’t even picture it..

Anyway, I neglected arms for a very long time. I used to think of biceps and triceps as accessory or vanity muscles, and I just used to beat out compound lifts. But I started to look pretty fucking stupid pretty fucking fast when I discovered trenbolone. 

The way I look at it, for biceps, you can hold things theee ways; Pronated, hammer and supinated. So I’ll do regular curls, hammer curls and reverse curls, 3-4 sets all in the 12-15 range. And then for triceps, you can lift things over your head, push things in front of you, and push something down. 

So, I’ll superset;
Regular curls/pushdowns
Hammer curls/Overhead extensions
Reverse curls/skull crushers

All 3-4 sets 12-15 reps. 

I’ll also add, I don’t feel overly satisfied when I do an arms only day. So I’ll expand the supersets and mix in either calfs or lateral/frontal raises as active rest. Depending on wether I did a pull or push the day before. 

Someone may have answered like mine, but I didn’t read the entirity of this thread.


----------



## eazy (Sep 7, 2022)

He already gave you the juice. You weren't paying attention. Now you must wait and buy the book.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 7, 2022)

Oml said:


> Last thing I want to be is a cunt.. But, 6ft and 75kg… I can’t even picture it..
> 
> Anyway, I neglected arms for a very long time. I used to think of biceps and triceps as accessory or vanity muscles, and I just used to beat out compound lifts. But I started to look pretty fucking stupid pretty fucking fast when I discovered trenbolone.
> 
> ...


Let’s see your arms.
You’re basically telling him to do a bunch of unnecessary shit.


----------



## Oml (Sep 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Let’s see your arms.
> You’re basically telling him to do a bunch of unnecessary shit.


You may indeed be right.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 7, 2022)

Oml said:


> You may indeed be right.


I’m 100% correct.
You don’t need to do a bunch of sets and try to isolate every head of every muscle


----------



## Oml (Sep 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m 100% correct.
> You don’t need to do a bunch of sets and try to isolate every head of every muscle


If less is more than please share what you know. As said, this is what worked for me. There’s no negativity here from me, if you can enlighten me on it I may be able to work my arm day into my push/pull days and have an extra day for rest or even sneak in an extra lifting day.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 7, 2022)

Oml said:


> If less is more than please share what you know. As said, this is what worked for me. There’s no negativity here from me, if you can enlighten me on it I may be able to work my arm day into my push/pull days and have an extra day for rest or even sneak in an extra lifting day.


Idk what you’re currently doing


----------



## Oml (Sep 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Idk what you’re currently doing


Simplified; A-push,pull,push,arms. B-Pull,push,pull,arms.

Three under 6, wife, 45+ hours work a week. Don’t have as much time as I’d like to lift. 

6”2’, 109kg - 12-14% BF (allegedly, from two calliper tests)


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 7, 2022)

Oml said:


> Simplified; A-push,pull,push,arms. B-Pull,push,pull,arms.
> 
> Three under 6, wife, 45+ hours work a week. Don’t have as much time as I’d like to lift.
> 
> 6”2’, 109kg - 12-14% BF (allegedly, from two calliper tests)


That’s days not a routine


----------



## TODAY (Sep 7, 2022)

Oml said:


> Three under 6, wife, 45+ hours work a week.


You might as well take up knitting because this doesn't hit biceps much at all


Unless you're curling the children and/or wife


----------



## Oml (Sep 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> That’s days not a routine


Ah, I got you. Currently doing this. Today for example;

Flat bench 
OHP s/set with calf raises
Incline bench s/set lateral raises
Chest flies s/set skull crushers 
Squats 
Leg extension

Tomorrow;
Weighted pull-ups s/set frontal raises
Land mines s/set shrugs
Meadow rows
Lat prayers s/set bicep curls
Dead lifts


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 7, 2022)

Oml said:


> Ah, I got you. Currently doing this. Today for example;
> 
> Flat bench
> OHP s/set with calf raises
> ...


Stop supersetting everything


----------



## Oml (Sep 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Stop supersetting everything


I know. But I have fuck all time.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 7, 2022)

Oml said:


> I know. But I have fuck all time.


So stop doing so many sets.
Just put more into the sets you do


----------



## Oml (Sep 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So stop doing so many sets.
> Just put more into the sets you do


As in less reps more weight? Slower reps? Less rest?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 7, 2022)

Oml said:


> As in less reps more weight? Slower reps? Less rest?


As in less sets and exercises. 
take a couple of sets and do them until you can’t move the weight


----------



## Oml (Sep 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> As in less sets and exercises.
> take a couple of sets and do them until you can’t move the weight


How would you edit my days? This is a big ask I know, so by all means tell me to F off, I’ll understand.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 7, 2022)

Oml said:


> How would you edit my days? This is a big ask I know, so by all means tell me to F off, I’ll understand.


What he means is, instead of doing three or four different exercises for a body part, do two until you want to die.

Much more effective.


----------



## CJ (Sep 8, 2022)

I smell a DC style training plan on its way...


----------



## Sven Northman (Sep 8, 2022)

Oml said:


> How would you edit my days? This is a big ask I know, so by all means tell me to F off, I’ll understand.


How much time do you have to workout each day? I started the PHAT program and fuckin love it. On power days I'm no longer than 1 hour 30 minutes. On hypertrophy days about the same maybe less. Depends on how much warm up I do.

Rep ranges on power days are 3-5 for the main lifts for 2-3 sets. So really heavy, slow and controlled. Doesnt sound like much but when done correctly its very effective. Hypertrophy days on the program are 70% of your max on power days.


----------



## Oml (Sep 8, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> How much time do you have to workout each day? I started the PHAT program and fuckin love it. On power days I'm no longer than 1 hour 30 minutes. On hypertrophy days about the same maybe less. Depends on how much warm up I do.
> 
> Rep ranges on power days are 3-5 for the main lifts for 2-3 sets. So really heavy, slow and controlled. Doesnt sound like much but when done correctly its very effective. Hypertrophy days on the program are 70% of your max on power days.


I probably have one day a week where time of of no concern to me, and for the rest I’d be lucky to get 60-90 minutes to myself.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 8, 2022)

If you're trying to grow biceps, you must grow everything. If you are lacking only in the brachial region, hit it every way, several times/weeks. No 1 bicep exercise trumps another. Maybe look at the way you're training biceps, for example; slow controlled reps, big squeeze at the top. More weight doesn't equal bigger biceps. Also remember, bigger triceps equals bigger arms. That's all ur getting from me bud.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 8, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> If you're trying to grow biceps, you must grow everything. If you are lacking only in the brachial region, hit it every way, several times/weeks. No 1 bicep exercise trumps another. Maybe look at the way you're training biceps, for example; slow controlled reps, big squeeze at the top. More weight doesn't equal bigger biceps. Also remember, bigger triceps equals bigger arms. That's all ur getting from me bud.


No you don’t need to hit a muscle every way. Do you think you can literally just isolate every head of a muscle? 
The heads don’t work independently of one another 
Yes objectively more weight does equal a bigger muscle regardless of the muscle

T


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No you don’t need to hit a muscle every way. Do you think you can literally just isolate every head of a muscle?
> The heads don’t work independently of one another
> Yes objectively more weight does equal a bigger muscle regardless of the muscle
> 
> T


Legitimately the one thing that helped my biceps grow the most: weighted chin-ups.

Turns out that when you pull a lot of weight your biceps grow to compensate.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 8, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Legitimately the one thing that helped my biceps grow the most: weighted chin-ups.
> 
> Turns out that when you pull a lot of weight your biceps grow to compensate.


Too many people here are stuck on the old flex magazine and Arnold Encyclopedia workouts


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No you don’t need to hit a muscle every way. Do you think you can literally just isolate every head of a muscle?
> The heads don’t work independently of one another
> Yes objectively more weight does equal a bigger muscle regardless of the muscle
> 
> T


I struggle growing biceps. I have tried heavy weight to the point I can only get 2-3 reps + additional forced reps and many times just end up with elbow pain. I seem to respond  better with higher reps on biceps with a medium weight. I recently started trying to do 100+ reps total curls (sets are until failure, continue until the rep goal is achieved) and add a little weight each week. Do you have any ideas that may help me, I hate wasting time.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 8, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I struggle growing biceps. I have tried heavy weight to the point I can only get 2-3 reps + additional forced reps and many times just end up with elbow pain. I seem to respond  better with higher reps on biceps with a medium weight. I recently started trying to do 100+ reps total curls (sets are until failure, continue until the rep goal is achieved) and add a little weight each week. Do you have any ideas that may help me, I hate wasting time.


Are you in a surplus?
Is what you’re doing now working?


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Are you in a surplus?
> Is what you’re doing now working?


Yes I am in a surplus by about 300 cal. I just started last week, so 2 dedicated arm days and 2 back days which hit biceps a bit. So not long enough to know for sure.


----------



## Sven Northman (Sep 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No you don’t need to hit a muscle every way. Do you think you can literally just isolate every head of a muscle?
> The heads don’t work independently of one another
> Yes objectively more weight does equal a bigger muscle regardless of the muscle
> 
> T


Buu..but, Jeff Cavalier of Athlean X tells me I should hit every head of the bicep with 20 different exercises angles and arm positions. Then go eat a salad with 6oz. of soy so I can look like a ripped skinny crossfitter. Lol. 

He's a smart guy but.....

I much prefer your approach.


----------



## Sven Northman (Sep 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Too many people here are stuck on the old flex magazine and Arnold Encyclopedia workouts


I remember those days. Seeing Dorian, Flex, Ronnie, and the like on the cover of Flex Magazine. My childhood heroes. If I only knew back then...


----------

